# Dexter calves for sale in southwest va



## vadexter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello!

We have two gorgeous little polled black heifers for sale in Southwest VA. They are both the product of Belle Fourche dams and our SGF bull, so they have top of the line genetics, conformation, and temperament. They would make excellent foundation herd animals. Please see our website at www.shiningwatersfarm.com for a look at our Dexters. We also have a 4-1/2 month old polled red bull calf for sale now. He is the result of two SGF (Spruce Grove Farm) animals, so his genetic quality speaks for itself. He is very strong and has flawless conformation. He can be seen in the âFor Saleâ section of our site. If interested, please reply to this message or call me directly at 540-520-6322. If you get voice mail, please leave a message as I will return your call promptly.

THANKS! 

Dan and Maria / VA
Shining Waters Farm
www.shiningwatersfarm.com
540-520-6322


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Dan and Maria,
I sent you a private message but I'm wondering if you've seen it. I'm interested in more information about the heifers. I'm in AZ till tomorrow (Tuesday) and if I don't hear back from you I'll call you when I get back to VA. I live in Natural Bridge.
Karen


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Karen,

You are very close to the Shorts, in Middlebrook, VA. They raise some of the best traditional Dexters from the Windridge line. So does Linda Wilder, nearby.

Just south of you, in Marion, Julie Reimer is raising a herd of Dexters from both traditional and modern lines.

Just across the West Virginia line, a little further north, in Burlington, WV is Karrie Winebrenner's farm, home of CHW Caitlyn, one of the last sources of true American red.

Olde Towne Farm, in Mineral, VA, is an excellent place to get a good education in Dexter breeding and care.

I'm located in Church Road, VA, just off of US 460 in central VA. We would welcome a visit from you, as I'm certain all those I mentioned would. Visiting as many Dexter farms as possible before buying is the wisest thing you can do.

Genebo
Paradise Farm
http://paradisedexters.com


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Genebo, do you sell any un-registered stock? I've often considered buying a bull and two heifers just to breed for meat and milk....Topside


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't have any unregistered stock, but I have some friends that do. Right now a 3/4 Dexter, 1/4 Shorthorn bull, 6 months old, is for sale for $400 about an hour from me. His sire was used in a Dangus (Dexter/Angus) beef operation. PM me and I'll give you the contacts for the bull and the Dangus operation, where you can get Dexter/Angus heifers.

There is a breeder of modern Dexter lines north of me that sells Dexter bulls for livestock market prices. They haven't been tested for PHA, so before using them for breeding, they should be tested.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Gene,,,,,


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the all the names, Genebo. Linda Wilder from Lexington? I know Linda. Ha! I'll call her. How did I not know she had Dexters?
You're right, I need to do some research. Maybe I'll do a road trip and visit a few of these folks.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

genebo said:


> Just across the West Virginia line, a little further north, in Burlington, WV is Karrie Winebrenner's farm, home of CHW Caitlyn, one of the last sources of true American red.


Hi Gene, What is true American red, please?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

In the original Dexters that were brought to America around 1900, there were some red Dexters. The red descendants of the original foundation American Dexters dwindled and nearly died out. Today there are only a handful left alive. I only know of one bull and two cows, but I've been told there are a couple of more.

Then there are the descendants of the original American Dexters that are black, but carry red. There are a few of those, too. I have a cow like that and would dearly love to find a matching bull to mate her to.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Hi Gene, Is there a genetic difference between true American red and "e" or "E+"?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Genetically, the red color that all dexters exhibit is either "e" or "E+". The "e" version is called "true red" and shows as red in many different breeds. The "E+" is called "wild red" in Dexters, and shows as lots of different colors and patterns in other breeds. It is primarily in Dexters that the E+ always produces red coat color.

When the first Dexters were brought to America, there were some red Dexters included. Any red Dexters that can trace their ancestry back to these Dexters would be what I called a true American red Dexter.

Nearly a century after the original Dexters came to America, the number of red Dexters had dwindled to a very low level. Some red bulls were imported to provide a new source of red coat color. The offspring of these red Dexters are what are predominant today. So many are from the later imported bulls, that you can count the number of original American red Dexter descendants on your fingers.

The genetics of the coat color gene are no different. It's the rest of the genetics of the whole animal that accompanied the modern red imports that is of concern.

So when we say that a Dexter is an original American red, we're saying that it's entire genetic makeup can be traced back to the original American Dexters.

It wasn't until many years after the first Dexters were brought to America that the English registry began permitting outcrossed animals to be registered. This practice was introduced in England prior to the import of the modern reds to America, and therein lies the rub.

The reds are not the only traits that were brought over near the last of the 20th century. Polled was, too. By the same means. All of the Dexters that descend from the modern imported bulls are referred to as "modern" Dexters. They are now the great majority of the Dexter registries in our country.

I used to call them "English" bulls, but that went over like a lead ballon with my English friends, so now everybody has settled on the term "modern". 

Unless you go out of your way to find one, you may never see a Dexter that can trace it's ancestry back to the originals. Yet in the late 1900's, every Dexter in the US could do that.

I was told but can't swear to it, that all the original red Dexters were E+. Every one I've had tested or know of the test results was E+.

Here's Wee Gaelic Ms. Fermoy, E+/E+. She was dehorned.



Here's a traditional red Dexter cow with her horns on.


----------



## Angela Thompson (Jun 6, 2018)

vadexter said:


> Hello!
> 
> We have two gorgeous little polled black heifers for sale in Southwest VA. They are both the product of Belle Fourche dams and our SGF bull, so they have top of the line genetics, conformation, and temperament. They would make excellent foundation herd animals. Please see our website at www.shiningwatersfarm.com for a look at our Dexters. We also have a 4-1/2 month old polled red bull calf for sale now. He is the result of two SGF (Spruce Grove Farm) animals, so his genetic quality speaks for itself. He is very strong and has flawless conformation. He can be seen in the âFor Saleâ section of our site. If interested, please reply to this message or call me directly at 540-520-6322. If you get voice mail, please leave a message as I will return your call promptly.
> 
> ...


Do you still offer Dexters for sale?


----------



## vadexter (Dec 31, 2011)

Angela Thompson said:


> Do you still offer Dexters for sale?


Hello! Talk about a long time to reply . I did not see this and I haven't been spending much time on here for a long time. We most certainly do still sell Dexter cattle and at the moment have some really excellent calves (male and female) available. You can call me directly at 540-520-6322.

THANKS!

Dan
Shining Waters Farm
www.shiningwatersfarm.com
(540) 520-6322


----------

